# Fuel Price Checking Resources



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With the prices of gasoline and diesel fuel soaring with each hickup in the world. I thought I would post these links for folks to check fuel pricing in their area to help out with finding the best prices. 

Flying J Diesel Fuel Prices 

Pilot Fuel Pricing 

Gas Price Watch 

If any of you have fuel pricing other fuel pricing links; post them here.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the links Chief!cruisin


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Carm! I haven't seen that website before. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

sure thing...it is pretty comprehensive


----------

